# RM Element TSC Rahmen + Hinterbau Mod. 2003 - Schwinge gebrochen



## mynameisrichie (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Rockyfans,
leider ist mir vorgestern die Schwinge von meinem RM Element TSC (Mod. 2003 noch ohne Kugellagerung) im Bereich des hinteren Ausfallendes auf der Kettenseite gebrochen. Habt ihr Erfahrung mit der Reparatur oder habt ihr sowas schon mal machen lassen? Die Schwinge selbst ist ja nicht mehr als E-Teil zu bekommen, höchstens bei Ebay mit etwas Geduld und Glück. Würde mich über Tipps freuen.

Viele Dank und Grüße
Richard


----------



## LuisWoo (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
das schaut ziemlich schlecht aus. An der Stelle schweißen, das hält nicht. Viel zu wenig Material aufgrund der Ausfräsungen. Das wird wieder brechen. Und einen Rahmenbauer finden, der das Bruchstück am Rohransatz abtrennt, das Ausfallende neu nachbaut und anbringt, ob sich das rentiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MForrest (20. August 2015)

Hallo Richard,

ich habe dir ein PM geschrieben

Gruß Martin


----------



## papaluna (17. September 2015)

Hallo Richard,


mynameisrichie schrieb:


> Die Schwinge selbst ist ja nicht mehr als E-Teil zu bekommen, höchstens bei Ebay mit etwas Geduld und Glück. Würde mich über Tipps freuen.



Mir ist vor kurzem an meinem RM Slayer 2003 die Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebsseite gebrochen.
Afaik ist diese sehr ähnlich oder sogar baugleich zu der Strebe vom Element.
Ich hatte bei bikeaction nachgefragt ob es noch Ersatz gibt. Zumindest beim Slayer wäre dies möglich gewesen.
Genaue Aussagen zu den Kosten konnten sie nicht machen, sollte sich aber im Bereich von 400-500€ bewegen.
Die Abwicklung müßte dann aber direkt über Rocky Mountain in Kanada erfolgen.


----------

